# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الاخبـ (السبت) ـار العالمـيـ ( 24/1/2015) ــه

## yassirali66

*                                     اللاعب تعرض لقطع في ظفر قدمه

                                     حقيقة إصابة "عموري" في مباراة اليابان

  
 



تعرض نجم المنتخب الإماراتي عمر  عبدالرحمن لقطع في ظفر قدمه أثناء مباراة فوز "الأبيض" على حامل اللقب  المنتخب الياباني في ربع نهائي كأس آسيا 2015 أمس الجمعة، وهذا السبب وراء  عدم ظهوره بالمستوى المطلوب.

                                                                                                              وأكدت صحيفة الاتحاد الرياضي اليوم  السبت، أن "عموري" تحامل على نفسه لإكمال المباراة، و"إصابته بقطع في ظفر  القدم خلال مباراة اليابان، وراء عدم ظهوره بالمستوى المطلوب، واللاعب  تحامل على نفسه وأكمل المباراة".

ويخوض "الأبيض" الإماراتي مباراة صعبة أمام صاحب الأرض والجمهور  "الكانغارو" الأسترالي الثلاثاء المقبل، في نصف نهائي كأس آسيا على إستاد  نيوكاسل.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     من كأس الاتحاد

                                     بليغريني:رحلة أبوظبي ليست السبب في خروج مانشستر سيتي 

  
                                             مباراة السيتي وميدلسبره (رويترز)                                         



قال المدرب مانويل بليغريني، إن  عودة الفريق من أبوظبي قبل 19 ساعة فقط من مباراته في الدور الرابع لكأس  الاتحاد الإنجليزي لكرة القدم، أمام ميدلسبره لم تكن السبب في هزيمة السيتي  المفاجئة بهدفين دون رد اليوم السبت.

                                                                                                              وسافر  سيتي إلى أبوظبي عقب الهزيمة بهدفين دون رد الأحد، أمام آرسنال لإقامة  معسكر تدريبي لمدة أسبوع والاستمتاع بالجو الدافيء هناك قبل أن يعود إلى  مدينة مانشستر الساعة 2000 بتوقيت غرينتش أمس الجمعة.

وبعد شوط أول سلبي على ملعب الاتحاد سمح خطأ دفاعي من فرناندو لاعب وسط  سيتي لباتريك بامفورد المعار من تشيلسي بوضع ميدلسبره في المقدمة في  الدقيقة 53.

وواصل سيتي الأداء المخيب أمام ميدلسبره المنتمي للدرجة الثانية ومع مضي المباراة أضاف البديل كيكي الهدف الثاني.

ورغم الإحراج الكبير الذي سببته هذه الهزيمة والخروج من كأس الاتحاد أمام  فريق أقل شأناً رفض بليغريني القاء اللوم على وصول فريقه المتأخر من أبوظبي  في هذه الخسارة.
وأبلغ هيئة الاذاعة البريطانية "لا اعتقد ذلك".

وتابع "من السهل اختلاق الأعذار لكني لا أرى أن هذا هو السبب".

واستطرد "قبل أن يسجلوا الهدف الأول لاحت لنا خمس أو ست فرص سانحة. ولم تكن  قد لاحت لهم أي فرصة. لكن مرمانا مني بهدف سهل جداً وتغير مسار المباراة.  شاب التوتر أداء سيتي.

ويتأخر سيتي حامل لقب الدوري الممتاز بخمس نقاط عن تشيلسي المتصدر وسيحل  ضيفاً على ستامفورد بريدج السبت، في مباراة قمة أمام أبناء المدرب جوزيه  مورينيو.

وبعد أن أصبح سيتي ينافس على لقبين فقط هما الدوري الممتاز ودوري الأبطال  هذا الموسم حث بليغريني فريقه على نسيان خيبة أمل كأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي  وسط اتهامات بتعاملهم باستخفاف مع مواجهة ميدلسبره.

وقال المدرب التشيلي: "كنت آمل الاستمرار في المنافسة في كل المسابقات لكن  يتعين علينا الآن التركيز على الدوري الممتاز ودوري أبطال أوروبا".

وتابع "أمامنا مباراة صعبة أمام تشيلسي ويتعين علينا تقليص فارق النقاط الخمس".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد طرده خلال مواجهة قرطبة 

                                     كريستيانو عبر تويتر: أعتذر للجميع وبالأخص إديمار

  
                                             تغريدة كريستيانو على تويتر (ضوئية)                                         


اعتذر لاعب ريال مدريد الإسباني،  البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو عن الاعتداء على لاعب قرطبة إديمار، والذي  تسبب في طرده اليوم السبت، خلال المباراة التي جمعت بين الفريقين بالليغا،  وانتهت بفوز "الملكي" 2-1.

                                                                                                              وكتب كريستيانو على حسابه في تويتر  "أعتذر للجميع وبالأخص إديمار عن تصرفي غير المبرر في مباراة اليوم".

وتعرض رونالدو للطرد (ق83) حينما كانت نتيجة المباراة التعادل 1-1، بعد  حصوله على بطاقة حمراء مباشرة إثر ركله لإديمار بشكل غير مبرر.

وكتب الحكم أليخاندرو إرناندز في تقرير المباراة أن كريستيانو حصل على  البطاقة لـ"توجيهه ركلة للمنافس دون كرة من على مسافة لا يمكن لعب الكرة  منها".                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     ضمن ختام دور المجموعات

                                     مونديال اليد: آيسلندا تفوز على مصر في لقاء "تحصيل حاصل"

  
                                             مروان رجب (أرشيف)                                         


وضع المنتخب المصري نفسه في مأزق  بالهزيمة أمام آيسلندا 25-28، في آخر مبارياته في دور المجموعات من بطولة  العالم لكرة اليد المقامة في قطر اليوم السبت، ليواجه منتخب ألمانيا بطل  العالم 3 مرات في دور الـ16.

                                                                                                              وبعد مباراة مليئة بالأخطاء من الجانب  المصري، تراجع الفريق إلى المركز الرابع في المجموعة الثالثة، ليقابل  منتخب ألمانيا متصدر المجموعة الرابعة الذي فاز على السعودية بنتيجة كبيرة  36-19 اليوم.

وتقدمت آيسلندا بهدف رائع من المرمى للمرمى سجله ألكسندر بترسون، ردت عليه  مصر بثلاث أهداف مماثلة عبر محمد رمضان ومحمد عامر ومحمود رضوان لتوسع  النتيجة إلى 3-1 بعد مرور 4 دقائق.

واستفاقت آيسلندا لتدرك التعادل 5-5 بحلول الدقيقة 14، قبل أن تتقدم 14-9 مستغلة قلة تركيز لاعبي مصر لتنهيه لصالحها 15-10.

*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*ويييييييييييييييييين باقى الاخبار يا ابوعلى يا مبدع واهو قاعديييييييييييييين راجنك
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     ضمن منافسات المجموعة الرابعة

                                     كوت ديفوار تنتزع تعادلاً صعباً من مالي بكأس أفريقيا 

  
                                             مباراة كوت ديفوار ومالي (أرشيف)                                         


انتزع المنتخب الإيفواري لكرة  القدم تعادلاً صعباً من نظيره المالي في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما اليوم  السبت، ضمن منافسات الجولة الثانية من المجموعة الرابعة لبطولة كأس الأمم  الأفريقية المقامة حالياً بغينيا الإستوائية.

                                                                                                              تقدم  للمنتخب المالي باكاري ساكو في الدقيقة السابعة وتعادل للمنتخب الإيفواري  ماكس آلان جاردل في الدقيقة 87 ورفع المنتخبان رصيدهما إلى نقطتين.

وفشل المنتخب المالي في الحفاظ على تقدمه وكتابة تاريخ جديد بالفوز للمرة الثانية في تاريخ لقاءات الفريقين.

وكان آخر فوز حققه المنتخب المالي على نظيره الإيفواري عام 1995.

وتقابل المنتخبان في 22 مباراة سابقة فاز خلالها المنتخب الإيفواري في 15 مباراة وتعادلا 6 مرات وفاز المنتخب المالي في مرة وحيدة.

ويواجه منتخب الكاميرون نظيره الغيني في وقت لاحق من اليوم في نفس المجموعة.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     يطالب لاعبىه بالتركيز على الدوري

                                     مدرب سامبدوريا يؤكد اقتراب إيتو إلى فريقه

  
                                             صامويل إيتو (أرشيف)                                         


قال مدرب سامبدوريا الإيطالي،  سينيسا ميهايلوفيتش، اليوم السبت، إن المهاجم الكاميروني المخضرم صمويل  إيتو، اقترب من الانضمام إلى ناديه، وطلب من لاعبيه الاستمرار في التركيز  على المباراة المقبلة وعدم الانشغال باستقبال اللاعب الجديد.

                                                                                                              وعرضت صور تلفزيونية وصول إيتو  المرتبط حالياً مع إيفرتون الإنجليزي إلى مستشفى في روما، للخضوع لفحص طبي  تمهيداً للتعاقد.

ومن المقرر أن يقدم إيتو إلى جماهير النادي الإيطالي ووسائل الإعلام قبل  مباراة سامبدوريا المقبلة على أرضه غداً الأحد أمام باليرمو في الدوري  الإيطالي.

وقال المدرب في مؤتمر صحافي: "احتفال.. أي احتفال.. إيتو سينضم إلى الفريق لكن لا ينبغي أن يتسبب هذا في تشتيت الانتباه".

وأضاف ميهايلوفيتش "أنه لاعب كبير فاز بكل شيء وهذا يجتذب كثيراً من  الاهتمام الإعلامي لكن هذا لن يشتتنا.. والفضل في أننا نحتل المركز الثالث  مناصفة يعود إلى اللاعبين وإلى التزامهم وجهودهم اليومية"

*

----------


## yassirali66

*الدوري الإسباني: ميسي ونيمار يواصلان معزوفة الانسجام أمام إلتشيعاد 

الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي،  برفقة البرازيلي نيمار دا سيلفا، لعزف مقطوعة الانسجام بينهما، وقادا  برشلونة لفوز كاسح 6-0 على مضيفه إلتشي اليوم السبت، في الجولة الـ20 من  الدوري الإسباني.

                                                                                                              وأظهر إلتشي ندية أمام ضيفه في فترات  عديدة من المباراة، كما صمد دون اهتزاز شباكه لأكثر من نصف ساعة ، لكنه سقط  أمام خبرة برشلونة واهتزت شباكه 6 مرات.

وأنهى برشلونة الشوط الأول لصالحه بهدف نظيف سجله جيرارد بيكيه في الدقيقة  35، ثم أمطر برشلونة شباك مضيفه بخمسة أهداف في الشوط الثاني سجلها ميسي في  الدقيقتين 55 من ضربة جزاء و88 ونيمار في الدقيقتين 69 و71 وبدرو رودريغيز  في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت بدل الضائع.

ورفع ميسي رصيده إلى 21 هدفاً في المركز الثاني بقائمة هدافي المسابقة  بفارق 7 أهداف خلف البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو، كما رفع نيمار رصيده إلى  14 هدفاً في المركز الثالث بالقائمة.

ورفع برشلونة رصيده إلى 47 نقطة في المركز الثاني بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف  ريال مدريد المتصدر، والذي تتبقى له مباراة مؤجلة، بينما تجمد رصيد إلتشي  عند 17 نقطة وتراجع للمركز الـ17، علماً بأنها الهزيمة الأولى له في آخر 4  مباريات خاضها بالمسابقة.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بسبب حداد القنوات التلفزيونية 

                                     تأجيل جديد لمباراتي نصف نهائي بطولة هواوي للمنتخبات الأولمبية

  
                                             خلال التدريب (المصدر)                                         


أعلنت اللجنة التنظيمية لكرة  القدم بمجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربي اليوم السبت، تأجيل جديد لمباريات  الدور نصف النهائي للنسخة السادسة من بطولة هواوي للمنتخبات الأولمبية  المقامة حالياً في العاصمة البحرينية المنامة، وذلك مواصلة للحداداً على  روح المغفور له بإذن الله تعالى خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن  عبد العزيز آل سعود.

                                                                                                              وقال  بيان صادر عن اللجنة التنظيمية: "القنوات التلفزيونية الخليجية لا زالت في  فترة حداد ورغبة من اللجنة الفنية في التغطية الإعلامية بما يبرز مباريات  الدور قبل النهائي بالصورة المتميزة، فقد ارتأت اللجنة التنظيمية تاجيل  مباريات الدور قبل النهائي ليوم واحد فقط".

وتقرر أن تلعب مباريات المربع الذهبي الإثنين، حيث يلتقي منتخب الإمارات  بشقيقه السعودي على ملعب البحرين الوطني، في حين تلعب الكويت مع عُمان في  السابعة والنصف من مساء ذات اليوم وعلى نفس الملعب.

وتقام المباراة النهائية في السابعة إلا ربع من مساء يوم الأربعاء، بدلاً  عن الثلاثاء، ويسبقها لقاء تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع الذي سينطلق في  الرابعة إلا ربع عصراً على ذات الملعب.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     في مباراة مؤجلة

                                     الدوري المصري: ثنائية متعب تقود الأهلي للفوز على طلائع الجيش

  
                                             عماد متعب (أرشيف)                                         


قاد عماد متعب فريقه الأهلي للفوز  3-1 على مضيفه طلائع الجيش، في مباراة مؤجلة بالدوري المصري الممتاز اليوم  السبت.

                                                                                                              وهز متعب الذي عاد للتشكيلة الأساسية  بعد أن شارك كبديل في المباراتين السابقتين، الشباك في الدقيقة 31، ليعادل  النتيجة بعد أن تقدم طلائع الجيش قبلها بدقيقتين عبر سعيد كمال.

وتابع مهاجم الأهلي، كرة مرتدة من القائم بعد تسديدة من زميله وليد سليمان  ليهز الشباك، وقبل 5 دقائق من نهاية الشوط الأول ضاعف عبد الله السعيد  الغلة للاهلي بتسديدة صاروخية من ركلة حرة مباشرة، قبل أن يسجل متعب الهدف  الثالث من ركلة جزاء تسببت في احتجاجات بعد مرور 4 دقائق من الشوط الثاني.

وبهذا الفوز تقدم الأهلي إلى المركز الثالث بعد أن رفع رصيده إلى 32 نقطة من 16 مباراة، متفوقاً بفارق الأهداف على وادي دجلة.

ويتصدر الزمالك المسابقة برصيد 40 نقطة من 17 مباراة متفوقاً بـ3 نقاط على إنبي الثاني

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     فيرداسطو يواصل نتائجه المتراجعة

                                     أستراليا المفتوحة: ديوكوفيتش وفافرينكا ونيشيكوري إلى الدور الرابع

  
                                             نوفاك ديوكوفيتش (رويترز)                                         


بلغ الصربي نوفاك ديوكوفيتش  والسويسري ستانيسلاس فافرينكا، والياباني كي نيشيكوري، الدور الرابع من  بطولة أستراليا المفتوحة للتنس اليوم السبت، أولى بطولات الغراند سلام  الأربع الكبرى.

                                                                                                              وتأهل المصنف الأول في العالم  ديوكوفيتش بعد فوزه على الإسباني فرناندو فيرداسكو المصنف الـ33 عالمياً،  بواقع 7-6 و6-3 و7-4 في مباراة استغرقت ساعتين و20 دقيقة.

ويواجه ديوكوفيتش في الدور المقبل جيل مولر لاعب لوكسمبرغ، الذي تغلب بدوره  على الأمريكي جون إيسنر بنتيجة 7-6 (7-4) و7-6 (8-6) و6-4 في 102 دقيقة.

ومن جانبه فاز فافرينكا، حامل اللقب والمصنف الرابع في العالم على الفنلندي  ياركو نيمينن المصنف الـ72 بواقع 6-4 و6-2 و6-4 في 108 دقائق.

ويواجه فافرينكا في الدور المقبل الإسباني جييرمو غارثيا لوبيز، الذي تغلب  بدوره على الكندي فاسيك بوسبيسيل بواقع 6-2 و6-4 و6-4 في 118 دقيقة.

وتغلب المصنف الخامس الياباني كي نيشيكوري على الأمريكي ستيف جونسون بواقع  6-7 (7-9) و6-1 و6-2 و6-3 في 149 دقيقة، ليواجه الفائز بالمباراة التي تجمع  حالياً بين الإسباني ديفيد فيرير والفرنسي جيل سيمون.

وكذلك تأهل المصنف الثامن الكندي ميلوس راونيتش، بعد تغلبه على الألماني  بنيامين بيكر بواقع 6-4 و6-3 و6-3 في ساعة و41 دقيقة، ليواجه الإسباني  فيليسيانو لوبيز الذي تغلب على البولندي يرزي يانوفيتش بواقع 7-6 (8-6)  و6-4 و7-6 (7-3) في 152 دقيقة.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بتنظيم من مركز حمدان بن محمد لإحياء التراث

                                     بطولة فزاع للرماية المفتوحة للجنسين بالسكتون تشهد منافسات قوية

  
                                             جانت من المنافسات (المصدر)                                         


شهد اليومان الثاني والثالث من  بطولة فزاع للرماية المفتوحة للجنسين بالسكتون 2015، التي تقام تحت رعاية  ولي عهد دبي الشيخ حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم، وبتنظيم وإشراف مركز  حمدان بن محمد لإحياء التراث، منافسات قوية بين المشاركين من جميع الفئات. 

                                                                                                              وتبدأ البطولة يومياً في 7:30 بمسابقة  رماية الأهداف وتبلغ مدة الرماية 8 دقائق، ويصوب الرماة على 6 أهداف منهم  هدفين علويين تجريبيين، و4 أهداف سفلية مقسمة يميناً ويساراً، ويستخدم  المشاركون في البطولة بندقية السكتون التراثية فقط ولا يسمح باستخدام أية  بنادق أخرى.

وقام مركز حمدان بن محمد لإحياء التراث بتوجيهات من ولي عهد دبي الشيخ  حمدان بن محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم ، بافتتاح ميدان فزاع للرماية الذي تظل  أبوابه مفتوحة طيلة العام للرجال والنساء الراغبين في التدريب على الرماية،  ويوفر الميدان جميع احتياجات المتدربين والهواة من البنادق والذخائر  والأهداف والمدربين المحترفين.

وتبارى الرماة على أهداف عالية الدقة وهذا الموسم وصلت الدقة في الرماية  إلى أعلى مستوياتها منذ انطلاق البطولة، وحقق الرماة أهدافاً متقدمة في  التصويب محطمين أرقاماً قياسية على المستوى الدولي، وكل ذلك جاء بفضل  التدريبات المكثفة للمتسابقين والتزامهم بالتحضير لبطولة فزاع للرماية  المفتوحة للجنسين والتي تأتي في مقدمة النماذج التي يقتدى بها من حيث صون  التراث اللامادي في العالم والارتقاء ببطولات فزاع التراثية إلى مستويات  دولية.

وقالت مدير إدارة البطولات في مركز حمدان بن محمد لإحياء التراث، سعاد  ابراهيم درويش، تشهد نسخة هذا العام من البطولة إقبالاً كبيراً من مختلف  الفئات وخاصة النساء اللواتي بادرن بالتسجيل منذ اليوم الأول في البطولة  التي تجمع مواهب فذة من جميع الفئات العمرية، ولأول مرة منذ إنطلاق البطولة  نلاحظ هذا الإقبال الكبير في جميع فئات المتسابقين الذين قدموا لإبراز  مهاراتهم العالية في الرماية من جميع دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي مما رفع من  مستوى البطولة وزاد من حدة المنافسات.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     مؤجلة العين والفجيرة 28 فبراير 

                                     3 فبراير انطلاق الدور الثاني من دوري المحترفين.. والسوبر 27 مارس 

  
                                             من مباريات دوري المحترفين (أرشيف)                                         


أصدرت لجنة دوري المحترفين، جدول  الدور الثاني لمسابقة دوري الخليج العربي 2014-2015، حيث ستعود عجلة الدوري  للدوران بإقامة مباريات الجولة 14 يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء 3 و4  فبراير(شباط) المقبل، والجولة 15 يومي الأحد والاثنين 8 و9 من الشهر نفسه. 

                                                                                                              أما  الجولتان 16 و17 فتقامان على مدار ثلاثة أيام لكل جولة، حيث تلعب مباريات  الجولة 16 أيام الخميس والجمعة والسبت 12، 13 و 14 فبراير(شباط) المقبل،  كما تلعب الجولة 17 أيام الخميس والجمعة والسبت 19، 20 و21 من الشهر ذاته. 

وتقام مباريات الجولة 18 يومي السبت والأحد 7 و8 مارس (آذار) المقبل،  والجولة 19 يومي الخميس والجمعة 12 و13، أما الجولة 20 فتقام يومي السبت  والأحد 21 و22 من الشهر نفسه.

وبتاريخ 2 و3 أبريل(نيسان) المقبل، تقام مباريات الجولة 21 يومي الخميس  والجمعة، تليها الجولة 22 يومي السبت والأحد 11 و12، ثم الجولة 23 يومي  الخميس والجمعة 16 و17، تعقبها الجولة 24 يومي الأحد والإثنين 26 و27 من  الشهر ذاته.

وتلعب مباريات الجولة 25 على مدار يوم واحد وفي نفس التوقيت الجمعة 1  مايو(آيار) المقبل، ويختتم دوري الخليج العربي بالجولة 26 والأخيرة يوم  الأحد 10 من الشهر ذاته، بإقامة مباريات الجولة في يوم واحد وفي نفس  التوقيت أيضاً.

أما مؤجلة العين والفجيرة عن الجولة الرابعة من الدور الأول فستقام يوم  السبت الموافق 28 فبراير(شباط) المقبل، عند الساعة 5:35 مساء بإستاد هزاع  بن زايد بالعين.

في حين ستقام مباراة كأس سوبر الخليج العربي المقررة بين فريقي الأهلي  والعين في 7:20 مساء الجمعة الموافق 27 مارس (آذار)2015 على إستاد محمد بن  زايد في نادي الجزيرة.

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     عانى من مشكلات منذ عامين 

                                     وفاة شاب كولومبي ساعده فالكاو في العثور على متبرع بقلب جديد

  
                                             فالكاو (أرشيف)                                         


توفي شاب كولومبي يبلغ من العمر  17 عاماً، ساهم مواطنه اللاعب الدولي راداميل فالكاو، مهاجم مانشستر  يونايتد الإنجليزي، في عثوره على متبرع بالقلب، متأثراً بمضاعفات ناجمة عن  الجراحة التي خضع لها قبل أسبوع، وفقاً لمصادر طبية.

                                                                                                              وأفاد  مدير مؤسسة القلب والأوعية الدموية في كولومبيا، فيكتور راؤول كاستيو، أمس  الجمعة "حدثت الوفاة للتأخر في عملية الزرع وتدهور حالة المريض الذي قضى  ثلاثة أشهر بالمستشفى منتظراً العثور على متبرع بقلب جديد".

وأوضح أنه بالرغم من نجاح العملية، جسم المريض كان في حالة متدهورة.

وكان يعاني من مشكلات في القلب منذ عامين، وفقاً لوالدته سارة فرناندث اليت  التي أشارت إلى أنه عثر على متبرع فقط بفضل رسالة كتبها فالكاو عبر فيس  بوك، قال فيها: "ساعدونا على إيجاد قلب جديد لجون أندريس، شاب عمره 17  عاماً ويرغب في مواصلة النضال".

وبعد 10 أيام، تلقت أسرة أندريس خبراً مفاده أن الشاب سيحصل على قلب من شاب  آخر يسكن في منطقة ميديين توفي نتيجة حادث، وفقاً لوالدة جون أندريس.

وكان فالكاو كتب أمس قبل إعلان نبأ وفاة الشاب "شكراً لكل من ساعد جون  أندريس للحصول على قلب جديد. الفتى خضع للجراحة وقلبه سيمنحه حياة جديدة

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     على الرغم من الخسارة أمام "الأبيض" في كأس آسيا

                                     بالصور: جمهور "الساموراي" يتناسون هوندا ويقلدون "عموري"

  
                                             أحد الجماهير يقلد عموري (تويتر)                                         



يبدو أن تألق نجم منتخب الإمارات  عمر عبد الرحمن "عموري" وقيادة فريقه أمس الجمعة للفوز على نظيره الياباني  في دور الـ8 من كأس آسيا، جعل العديد من مشجعي "الساموراي" يقلدون حركات  عموري بطريقة مضحكة.

                                                                                                              ورصد الإعلام الياباني خلال تجواله في  الشارع العديد من اللقطات المعبرة والمضحكة للجماهير اليابانية المعجبين  بعموري، إذ قام أحدهم بتقليد اللاعب من خلال وضع شعراً مستعاراً، وآخر نزل  على الأرض رافعاً يديه إلى السماء مثلما فعل نجم "الأبيض" في المباراة،  وآخر ذهب بجوار البحر وضاعاً شعراً مستعاراً ونظارة شمسية وقام بحركات  بيديه تقليداً للنجم الكبير.

يذكر أن عمر عبد الرحمن يعتبر من أفضل اللاعبين الآن على مستوى القارة  الآسيوية، واستطاع بفضل تألقه اللافت قيادة فريقه لنصف نهائي كأس آسيا  لمواجهة منتخب أستراليا.







*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد انتقاله للعب في ريال مدريد

                                     بالفيديو| أوديغارد: لا أصدق تحقيق حلمي بهذه السرعة
<font size="6">



أكد اللاعب النرويجي الصاعد مارتن أوديغارد، المنتقل حديثاً لريال مدريد الإسباني، أنه لا يشعر بالضغط بعد انضمامه للنادي الملكي.
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     رغم احتفال الصحافة المحلية بخروج اليابان

                                     أستراليا غير متفائلة قبل مواجهة "الأبيض" الإماراتي

  
                                             أستراليا تحاول تخطي عقبة الإمارات الصعبة (أرشيف)                                         


لا تريد أستراليا المبالغة في  تقدير فرصها للفوز بكأس آسيا لكرة القدم المقام بأرضها رغم خروج اليابان من  دور الـ8.

                                                                                                              وتوقع الجميع أن تواجه اليابان في قبل  النهائي في إعادة لنهائي 2011، لكنها ستلعب مع الإمارات التي تفوقت على  "الساموراي" بركلات الترجيح أمس الجمعة.

واحتفل الإعلام الأسترالي بما اعتبرته مساراً أسهل في الطريق للنهائي  المقرر في مطلع الأسبوع المقبل، لكن المهاجم روبي كروس قال: "إن الفريق لا  يتعامل مع التأهل وكأنه أمر مضمون".

وقال كروس للصحافيين في نيوكاسل: "بوسعنا أن نصبح أول فريق يفوز بلقب كبير  هنا في أستراليا، وتحقيق هذا على أرضنا أمر ذو خصوصية، لذا فإن التركيز هنا  منصب على تحقيق هذا وإتمام المهمة، والمهمة هي الفوز بالبطولة".

وأضاف "لهذا نتعامل مع كل مباراة على حدة، البعض يقول إننا نضمن الوصول للنهائي لكننا لا ننظر لذلك، سيكون الأمر صعباً".

ولعب تألق كروس دوراً محورياً في تقدم أستراليا في البطولة الآن.

وغاب المهاجم الذي يلعب في باير ليفركوزن عن نهائيات كأس العالم العام  الماضي بعدما خضع لجراحة في الركبة، ويعتقد أنه الآن في الطريق لقمة  مستواه.

وتابع "ربما لم أصل إليه بعد لكني قريب فعلاً".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     قبل مواجهتهما المرتقبة في نصف النهائي

                                     مدرب كوريا الجنوبية: تحقق هدفي بمواجهة العراق

  
                                             العراق تحاول الوصول للنهائي (أرشيف)                                         


تعرض المدير الفني للمنتخب الكوري  الجنوبي، أولي شتيلكه، لسؤال الخميس الماضي عن الفريق الذي يود مقابلته في  قبل النهائي بين العراق وإيران، فأجاب أنه يتمنى امتداد مباراة المنتخبين  بدور الـ8 إلى وقت إضافي.

                                                                                                              وتحقق للمدرب الألماني ما أراد وتأهل  العراق لملاقاة الكوريين في قبل نهائي كأس آسيا بعد غد الإثنين، بعد الفوز  بركلات الترجيح على إيران وبعد خوض 120 دقيقة مثيرة وعصيبة ومليئة بالحماس.

وفي مثل هذه البطولة التي يحتاج فيها البطل لخوض 6 مباريات في 19 يوماً فقط، فإن الحصول على يوم راحة إضافي قد يكون مؤثراً.

وقال المدير الفني للعراق راضي شنيشيل إنه يسابق الزمن لكي يتعافى لاعبوه في الوقت المناسب وقبل مواجهة كوريا الجنوبية.

وأضاف عقب الفوز على إيران أمس الجمعة "هدفنا الرئيسي هو التعافي في الوقت  الحالي، لعبنا على مدار ساعتين في المباراة والشيء الرئيسي هو أن نتعافى  قبل مباراة الدور قبل النهائي".

وتابع "أعتقد أن منتخبات مثل كوريا الجنوبية وأستراليا تشارك في البطولة من  أجل الفوز بلقب كأس آسيا لكن كل منتخبات المربع الذهبي تملك فرصة الوصول  إلى النهائي".

وواصل المدرب العراقي الذي تولى المهمة بشكل مؤقت قبل فترة قصيرة من انطلاق  المسابقة "هناك تاريخ كبير مع كوريا ونجح العراق في تحقيق الكثير من  النتائج الإيجابية أمام كوريا".

وآخر هذه النتائج الإيجابية المهمة يعود إلى قبل نهائي كأس آسيا 2007 عندما  فاز العراق 4-3 بركلات الترجيح وبلغ النهائي قبل أن يسجل يونس محمود هدف  الفوز باللقب القاري على حساب السعودية.

والآن بات يونس أكبر لاعب في تشكيلة العراق لكنه يبقى من أهم العناصر الموجودة في تشكيلة بلاده.

وسجل يونس الهدف الثاني للعراق أمام إيران قبل أن يسدد ركلة ترجيح بشكل رائع وساهم في فوز بلاده 7-6 على إيران.

وقال شنيشيل: "لدينا تشكيلة شابة ونحن في حاجة إلى قائد، إنه من نوعية  اللاعبين الذين يخشى المنافس مواجهتهم ويحب باقي زملائه اللعب إلى جواره".

,أضاف "كانت هناك تساؤلات عديدة في وسائل الإعلام حول ضم اللاعب للتشكيلة لكني لم أستمع إليهم".

واحتاج فريق شتيلكه إلى وقت إضافي قبل الفوز على أوزبكستان في دور الـ8،  لكن المدرب الألماني يرى أن قدرة التعامل مع الضغوط ستكون أكثر أهمية من  الحالة البدنية للاعبين.

وسيتأهل الفائز للعب في النهائي مع أستراليا صاحبة الأرض أو الإمارات التي أطاحت بمنتخب اليابان حامل اللقب أمس الجمعة.

وقال شتيلكه الذي يحلم بقيادة كوريا الجنوبية للفوز باللقب لأول مرة في 55  عاماً "سنواجه الكثير من الضغوط في قبل النهائي، نحن في حاجة إلى إيجاد  طريقة للعب بلا ضغوط كبيرة، علينا الاستمتاع باللعب".

ولم يدخل مرمى كوريا الجنوبية أي هدف في أربع مباريات بالمسابقة، وربما  يكون يوم الراحة الإضافي مناسبا للاعب سون هيونج مين - صاحب هدفي بلاده في  الوقت الإضافي أمام أوزبكستان، إذ يتعافى من إصابة أبعدته لبعض الوقت في  دور المجموعات.

وأنهى لاعب باير ليفركوزن الألماني، سون،  صياماً دام 10 مباريات دولية عن  تسجيل الأهداف مع كوريا الجنوبية، ويعتقد شتيلكه أن بوسع مهاجمه أن يواصل  تطوير مستواه.

وقال شتيلكه: "لا أعتقد أن سون ظهر بمستواه الحقيقي في المباريات السابقة بسبب مرضه وبوسعه الظهور بشكل أفضل".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد موقفه الإنساني أمام منتخب اليابان

                                     الجماهير السعودية: شكراً علي مبخوت

  
                                             محمد أحمد وعلي مبخوت (رويترز)                                         


ضرب مهاجم منتخب الإمارات علي  مبخوت مثالاً عظيماً في الروح الرياضية الخليجية، بعد أن رفض الاحتفال  بالهدف الغالي الذي سجله أمام حامل اللقب منتخب اليابان أمس الجمعة، للوقوف  بجانب الشعب السعودي والأمة العربية بأكملها في حزنهما على وفاة خادم  الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز.

                                                                                                              وعلى الرغم من أن هدفه كان حاسماً في  تأهل "الأبيض" نحو نصف نهائي كأس الأمم الآسيوية 2015، وكان الأول في شباك  حامل اللقب "الساموراي"، إلا أنه فضّل كتمان فرحته لنفسه، والوقوف بجانب  الشعب السعودي ليؤكد مقولة "خليجنا واحد".




 ورد الجمهور السعودي على موقف علي مبخوت هذا، بإطلاقهم هاشتاقاً على تويتر  أمس الجمعة، مؤكدين للهداف الإماراتي أن مشاعره الصادقة قد وصلتهم، وأن  الشعب السعودي، رغم حزنه على "فقيد الأمة"، سعيد بتأهل "الأبيض" الإماراتي  للمربع الذهبي في كأس آسيا المقامة حالياً في أستراليا.

 
وكتب أحد المغردين على تويتر: "والله ونعم بك يا علي.. نموذج مشرّف للاعبين  الخليج.. وفالكم الكأس يا عيال العز زايد"، مشيراً إلى أن الشعب السعودي  سيفرح ويهنئ الشعب الإماراتي في حال الفوز باللقب التاريخي.

 
وأشار أحد المغردين إلى أن مبخوت قدم درساً رائعاً في الإنسانية، "بالعادة  لا تشكر الأشخاص على مشاعرها، ولكن حق لنا شكرك لأنك ترجمتها في ملامحك لا  لسانك .. عظم الله أجر الجميع".

علي مبخوت يمثلني
 ولم يكتف الشعب السعودي بهاشتاق واحد فقط، بل اختلفت الأساليب في رد الجميل  لمبخوت، إذ يعتقد مطلق هاشتاق #علي_مبخوت_يمثلني أنه بهذه الكلمات يستطيع  توجيه كلمة شكر للهداف الإماراتي، وهذا ما أيده فيه بقية المغردين.

كما وصف أحد متابعي البطولة الأهم في آسيا، أن علي مبخوت بتصرفه هذا، "أخبر  الجميع أن الحزن ليس سعودياً فقط، وأن خليجنا واحد، في الحزن والفرح".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد تأهل "الأبيض" لنصف النهائي

                                     الصحف الإماراتية تحتفل بـ"منتخب الشجعان" وتحلم باللقب الأول

  
                                             "منتخب الشجعان" يستحق الإشادة (أرشيف)                                         


احتفلت الصحف الإماراتية الصادرة  اليوم السبت بتأهل منتخبها إلى نصف نهائي كأس آسيا 2015 لكرة القدم،  بإقصائه اليابان بركلات الترجيح 5-4 (الوقتان الأصلي والإضافي 1-1 ) في  الدور ربع النهائي.

                                                                                                              وأطلقت الصحف على المنتخب الذي يعرف  بـ"فريق الأحلام" لقباً جديداً هو "منتخب الشجعان"، بعدما قارع اليابان  وأوفى بوعده الذي قطعه قبل انطلاق البطولة بالتأهل إلى نصف النهائي.

وكان المدير الفني للمنتخب الإماراتي مهدي علي، أكد قبل انطلاق البطولة بأن  "الأبيض" وضع هدفاً له هو التأهل إلى نصف النهائي، ليكون بين الأربعة  الكبار في قارة آسيا.

واللافت أن الطموح الإماراتي لن يتوقف عند نصف النهائي، بل يتعداه إلى ما  هو أبعد من ذلك، وهو نيل اللقب القاري للمرة الأولى في تاريخ المنتخب.

ولكن يتوجب على الإمارات لتحقيق طموحها تجاوز عقبة صعبة أخرى متمثلة بمنتخب  الدولة المضيفة أستراليا، عندما تلتقيها الثلاثاء المقبل لتحقيق حلم  التأهل إلى النهائي الثاني في تاريخها بعد عام 1996 في أبوظبي، عندما خسرت  أمام السعودية بركلات الترجيح.

ويعد الفوز على اليابان الأهم للجيل الذهبي الحالي الذي سبق للاعبيه أن  حققوا إنجازات عدة على مستوى منتخبي الشباب والأولمبي، قبل أن يخوضوا في  أستراليا البطولة القارية الأولى لهم على مستوى المنتخب الأول.

ولم يسبق للإمارات بقيادة مهدي علي الذي استلم مهامه عام 2012، أن التقت  نخبة المنتخبات الآسيوية، وهو ما توفر لها في البطولة الحالية عبر مواجهة  إيران في الجولة الأخيرة من منافسات المجموعة الثالثة ثم اليابان في ربع  النهائي.

وقدمت الإمارات أمام إيران عرضاً مبهراً رغم خسارتها 0-1 في الوقت المحتسب  بدل من ضائع، ثم جاء فوزها على اليابان ليؤكد أنها تسير في الاتجاه الصحيح  لتحقيق هدفها المقبل وهو التأهل إلى مونديال 2018 في روسيا.

وركزت الصحف الإماراتية على أهمية الفوز على اليابان وعنونت صحيفة الاتحاد  على صدر صفحاتها الأولى "أسقطنا البطل"، وتابعت في الصفحات الداخلية "قهرنا  اليابان بجيل الشجعان" ، متحدثة عن أهمية الفوز على حامل اللقب، ومركزة  على تصريح مهدي علي بأن "الهدف المقبل هو بلوغ النهائي".

فيما عنونت صحيفة الخليج "الأبيض بين الأربعة الكبار في آسيا"، وأكدت أن  "منتخب الأحلام ضرب بقوة مرة أخرى وصنع تاريخاً جديداً لكرة القدم  الإماراتية، وأكد الجيل الذهبي مرة أخرى أنه أقوى من كل التوقعات"، قبل أن  تختم "فعلها أبناء الإمارات، ليكتب هذا الجيل الذي أسعد شعبه دائماً قصة  جميلة أخرى من إنجازاته المظفرة".

أما صحيفة البيان فعنونت "الأبيض بالشجعان يقهر اليابان"، وكتبت "نجح  لاعبونا الشجعان في التخلص من الكابوس المزعج بعد ماراثون طويل من ركلات  الترجيح، ليقهروا اليابان بطلة النسخة الماضية وأحد أهم القوى الكروية في  القارة".

وكتبت صحيفة الإمارات اليوم "الأبيض يركل أبناء "الساموراي" بعيداً عن  أستراليا"، معتبرة أن "المنتخب أوفى بوعده في بلوغ المربع الذهبي".

ولم تقتصر مساحة التفاؤل ببلوغ المباراة النهائية في حال الفوز على  أستراليا على الصحف فقط، بل جاراها في ذلك رئيس الاتحاد الإماراتي لكرة  القدم، يوسف السركال.

وقال السركال في تصريحات صحافية: "أعلنا أن هدفنا الأول هو بلوغ الدور قبل  النهائي، والآن حققنا المطلوب ونصف الهدف الأول، وأقول بكل ثقة أن هدفنا  المقبل هو التأهل للمباراة النهائية".

وتابع السركال "أرى الطموح في نفوس اللاعبين، الجميع يسعى للنهائي ويحلم  بتحقيق الإنجاز الذي غاب عنا منذ عام 96 عندما تأهل المنتخب الوطني للنهائي  وخسر اللقب أمام السعودية، والآن نحن قريبن من بلوغ هذا الدور مرة ثانية  بعد 19 عاماً".                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     بعد تعادله مع كمبريدج في كأس الاتحاد

                                     فان غال: كل شيء كان ضد "الشياطين الحمر"

  
                                             لويس فان غال (أرشيف)                                         


أكد المدير الفني لنادي مانشستر  يونايتد الإنجليزي، الهولندي لويس فان غال، أن فريقه شعر بالسعادة للنجاة  من اختبار صعب خارج أرضه وتعادل من دون أهداف مع كمبريدج يونايتد المغمور  في الدور الرابع لكأس الاتحاد الإنجليزي لكرة القدم.

                                                                                                              ولم يسدد كمبريدج المنتمي للدرجة  الرابعة أي تسديدة على مرمى يونايتد، لكن هذا لم يكن كافياً لكي تشعر  جماهير يونايتد بالرضا إذ واجه المشجعون درجات حرارة منخفضة لمساندة  الفريق.

لكن فان غال قال إنه سعيد بالاستمرار في المسابقة بعد المعاناة في كل شيء  أمام فريق كمبريدج، الذي خرج بتعادل مستحق على أرضه ليتأجل الحسم إلى  مباراة العودة في أولد ترافورد.

وقال فان غال في مؤتمر صحافي: "كان علينا القدوم إلى هنا، الملعب لم يكن  جيداً إلى حد كبير، بذل المنافس مجهوداً أكبر من المعتاد ودائماً ما يكون  الدفاع أسهل من الهجوم إضافة إلى عنصر التحكيم".

وأضاف "أدرك أنه يكون من الصعب جداً الفوز على منافس في مثل هذه الظروف، كل  شيء كان ضدنا"، بينما رفض المدرب الهولندي الإدلاء بمزيد من التعليق على  أداء الحكم كريس فوي.

وتابع "نحن نبقى في الكأس وهذا أهم شيء لأني كثيراً ما تابعت خسارة الأندية الكبيرة أمام مثل هذا المنافس".

ولا يعتقد ريتشارد ماني مدرب كمبريدج أن فريقه يملك فرصة في الفوز في لقاء  العودة، لكن خوض هذه المباراة يعطي فريقه دفعة مادية مهمة في ظل تقدير شبكة  سكاي سبورتس أن يخرج بأكثر من مليون جنيه إسترليني (1.5 مليون دولار).

وأضاف المدرب "سنحصل على مبلغ ضخم، أنا متأكد أن رئيس النادي ديف دوجيت لم  يكن سيشعر بسعادة كبيرة لو سجلنا هدفاً في الشوط الثاني وقبل خمس دقائق من  النهاية".

*

----------


## yassirali66

*عد خروجها من كأس آسيا                                                                      اليابان تتمسك بمدربها أغيري حتى إشعار آخر

  
                                             أغيري (أرشيف)                                         


قبل مرور 24 ساعة على خروج  اليابان من كأس آسيا لكرة القدم، بعد الخسارة في دور الـ8 أمام الإمارات،  قال الاتحاد الياباني إنه متمسك بمدربه المكسيكي خافيير أغيري الذي ورد  اسمه في قضية تلاعب.

                                                                                                              وكان أغيري ضمن 41 شخصاً وردت أسماؤهم  في قضية قدمها الادعاء الإسباني أمام محكمة في فالنسيا الشهر الماضي، بعد  تحقيق في فوز ريال سرقسطة 2-1 على مضيفه ليفانتي في الجولة الأخيرة لموسم  2010-2011.

ورغم أن الخروج المبكر لليابان من المسابقة سيزيد من المطالبات برحيل  أغيري، فإن رئيس الاتحاد الياباني كونيا دايني قال اليوم السبت إنه لن يفرط  في خدمات المدرب المكسيكي.

ونقلت وكالة كيودو اليابانية للأنباء عن دايني قوله في مطار سيدني قبل  مغادرة أستراليا: "عندما خرج التقرير المبدئي من المحكمة فإنه عادة ما يكون  التقرير صحيحاً".

وأضاف "نحن نتابع الأمر بشكل يومي لنرى إذا ما كان تم قبول الدعوى أم لا،  وحتى الآن لم يكن بوسعنا التأكد من الأمر ونحن متمسكون بأغيري".

وتابع "بمجرد أن نعرف المزيد حول قبول أو رفض الدعوى فسنفسر موقفنا، بالنسبة لنا فنحن ندعو بألا يتم قبول الدعوى".

وفقدت اليابان اللقب الآسيوي الذي أحرزته في 2011 بعد التعادل 1-1 مع الإمارات ثم الخسارة بركلات الترجيح أمس الجمعة.                                     

*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     قبل مباراة السنغال المصيرية

                                     الجزائر تسعى لتجاوز مرارة الهزيمة أمام غانا

  
                                             الجزائر تسعى لنسيان هزيمة غانا والاستعداد للسنغال (أرشيف)                                         


تشعر الجزائر بمرارة كبيرة بعد  الخسارة في اللحظات الأخيرة بنتيجة 0-1 أمام غانا، وتقلص فرصتها في التأهل  لدور الـ8 لكأس الأمم الأفريقية، لكنها ستحاول إصلاح الأخطاء سريعاً قبل  مواجهة السنغال.

                                                                                                              وكانت الجزائر قريبة من قطع خطوة مهمة  نحو الظهور في الدور الثاني والوصول إلى النقطة الرابعة من مباراتين، لكن  أسامواه جيان سجل هدف الانتصار لغانا في الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع.

وقال لاعب وسط الجزائر مهدي لحسن: "الهزيمة مرة للغاية لكننا لازلنا نملك  كل الحظوظ لتحقيق التأهل للدور المقبل، لهذا سنلعب بكل قوتتا أمام  السنغال".

وبقي رصيد الجزائر ثلاث نقاط، بينما تملك السنغال أربع نقاط في صدارة  المجموعة الثالثة قبل مباراة المنتخبين في الجولة الثالثة الثلاثاء المقبل،  ولدى غانا ثلاث نقاط، وجنوب أفريقيا نقطة واحدة.

وقال مساعد مدرب الجزائر نبيل نغيز: "استخلصنا الدرس جيداً أمام غانا ولن نقع في نفس الأخطاء أمام السنغال".

وأضاف "جميع المباريات صعبة وليست مباراة السنغال فقط".

ودخل منتخب الجزائر ضمن أبرز المرشحين لإحراز اللقب بعد عروضه القوية في  نهائيات كأس العالم 2014، والوصول لدور الـ16، وبدأ البطولة القارية بشكل  متوسط لكنه فاز 3-1 على جنوب أفريقيا. 

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تسلم ابو على
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     الحارس يمر بظروف نفسية سيئة

                                     الأهلي سيفتقد إكرامي أمام الزمالك بسبب ابنته

  
سيفتقد حامل لقب الدوري المصري  الأهلي، خدمات الحارس شريف إكرامي في مباراتين أمام طلائع الجيش والزمالك،  بسبب مرض ابنته وحاجته إلى السفر معها إلى خارج البلاد.


 
                                                                                                              وعاد إكرامي لتوه من إصابة أبعدته  لنحو شهرين، لكنه سيضطر إلى السفر مع ابنته آسيا التي تنتظر الخضوع لجراحة  في إنجلترا.

وقال مشرف الكرة بالأهلي علاء عبد الصادق  للصحافيين أمس الجمعة: "إكرامي  سيسافر إلى إنجلترا الثلاثاء المقبل على أن تخضع ابنته للجراحة في اليوم  التالي".

وأضاف "الحارس يمر بظروف نفسية سيئة وتركيزه بعيد تماماً عن الفريق في الوقت الحالي".

وسيلتقي الأهلي مع الجيش في وقت لاحق اليوم السبت، قبل أن يواجه غريمه الزمالك المتصدر في مباراة القمة الخميس المقبل.

ومن المنتظر أن يعود الحارس مسعد عوض إلى التشكيلة الأساسية للأهلي بعد سفر  إكرامي، إذ شارك بدلاً منه خلال فترة غيابه، خاصة بعد تعرض الحارس البديل  أحمد عادل عبد المنعم للإصابة أيضاً.

*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*مشكور يا موهوب على الوجبة الدسمة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*                                     خلال ما تبقى من الموسم

                                     أتلتيكو يفاضل بين خيمينيز وكوريا لإبقائه في الفريق

  
                                             خيمينيز (أرشيف)                                         


أقر المدير الفني لأتلتيكو مدريد  الإسباني، الأرجنتيني دييغو سيميوني اليوم السبت، بأن فريقه يفاضل حالياً  بين الأرجنتيني آنخل كوريا، والمكسيكي راؤول خيمينيز للبقاء في صفوف  "الروخيبلانكوس" خلال ما تبقى من الموسم. 

                                                                                                              وبوجب القواعد المعمول بها، فإن قائمة  أتلتيكو لا ينبغي أن تضم أكثر من ثلاثة لاعبين كحد أقصى من خارج الاتحاد  الأوروبي، في حين أن أتلتيكو يمتلك 4 لاعبين، بعودة كوريا للمنافسات بعد  العملية الجراحية التي خضع لها في القلب ومشاركته في بطولة كوبا  سودامريكانا للشباب تحت 20 عاماً. 

وحجز البرازيلي جواو ميراندا، الذي يقوم حالياً بإجراءات الحصول على  الجنسية الإسبانية، والأوروغوياني خوسيه مايا خيمينيز مكاناً في التشكيلة  الأساسية للفريق، ولعبا 18 مباراة هذا الموسم، خمسة منها في التشكيلة  الأساسية، ليصبح كوريا أو راؤول خيمينيز مهدداً بالرحيل عن "الروخيبلانكوس"  على سبيل الإعارة. 

وقال سيميوني، في مؤتمر صحافي قبل مواجهة رايو فايكانو اليوم السبت في  الليغا: "نعمل حالياً على دراسة إمكانيات كل منهما، وأي السيناريوهات أفضل  بالنسبة للاعبين والفريق".                                     

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا ياسر على اخبار السبت الرياضى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ياسر الموهوب على الوجبة الدسمة
*

----------


## yassirali66

*تشكرو ع المرور الانيق
                        	*

----------

